# Fluvals: Noisy? Specifically Fluval 104



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

So I just setup a fluval 104 about 4-5 feet below the tank. I can hear a impeller swirling away, and it makes a sort of rattling, washing machine on the wash cycle, type whooshing noise. Normal?

Is this machine suppose to be dead quiet like my eheims, or is this kinda noise to be expected? 

-John N.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have a fluval 304, and I never heard any noise coming from it. Their always dead silent to me, because I can only hear the filter humming when I press my ears on the fluval's side. I don't think the noise that you are hearing is normal. Maybe there is something wrong with impeller...did you just clean the impeller or set it up? Or maybe bubbles?

-Jeff


----------



## dominic (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi John N.

I have a Fluval 204 though it's not in use at the moment. I think there have been minor modifications to it since they've been on sale, so mine may not be quite the same generation as yours.

When I first got it, it was supplied without an impellor shaft (noisy and not very effective!!! ). Once I got the impellor shaft it was much quieter, though not as quiet as a Hydor/Interpet Prim or an eheim cannister.

One thing it did find was that the non return/auto-stop valves on the bit that connects the hoses to the filter got blocked up quite easily. When they did start to clog the flow rate went down and the noise went right up. I also found the valves to be a right pain to clear. The best way I found to clear them was to try and press the valves in while running them under a fast running tap. Obviously this meant that I had to remove the pipework from the tank first (not something I've ever had to do with hydor/interpet, eheim or Jebo filters ).


----------



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

dominic ya u got the old one i had that on mine to what a pain in the ..... u know they sell the new ones for like 10 bucks works so much better theres nothing in the way to block the flow


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

My 104 is very quiet, but it is only about 3 feet below the tank. You may have air in yours, because mine is very noisy as it purges the air. You can pick it up as it runs and tilt it back and forth to help it purge the air. Watch the outlet hose as you do this and you should see air bubbles going thru.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Generally my Fluvals do not make any noise once they have been running for a while... I have two 304s and a 204... although, when they are first intially set you'll get that 'washing machine noise' from the air bubbles going through the impeller. It takes a while for it to settle down, especially if you're setting up the filter for the first time and there previously has not been any water in the tubes. Keep everything clean and in top working order and this should not be an issue in the future.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a 303 and it always have a humming noise. When I moved the filter, it sometimes would get a whoosing noise. I just keep tilting the filter and put it upright until there is no whoosing noise.


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a 204. I got it very recently, so I think it's the last 204 generation before the switch to the 05 series. Mine is very quiet and efficent. Also, they fixed the aquastop problems, at least, in the last 2 months, mine has had no blockages. I think you get a lot of bang for your buck with the fluvals.

-Adam


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Arg! So I cut the hoses, now the fluval is 2-3 feet beside and below the tank, checked the impeller, and cleaned the new media... and still have a noisy situation here. Whoosh...whoosh...whooosh...

-John N.


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you give prime it well and give it time to completely fill with water? There is never really any air in mine when I turn it on. If the noise continues after leaving it on for a while and making sure everything is put together well, I would contact hagen or wherever you bought it. It might be a sign of a defective unit.

-Adam


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey Adam, I appreciate the advice, I tried everything from per you guys recommendations. Thanks all by the way.

I just shot an email to Hagen to see what they might do for me.

Hopefully it'll all work out, I haven't heard much about Hagen's customer service, since their products are generally good, I wonder how it'll pan out.

-John N.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

Does yours have the crappy grey tubing that uses a fitting on each end to connect to canister and to the inputs and outputs? I had the same issue with a 204, I found it was sucking in air through a small leak in the connections. Tossed that crap tubing. I replaced with regular vinyl and some Magnum inputs and outputs I had laying around, now all is well. But, it made the filter much less of a bargain

Just a thought, HTH


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

My 204 was dead quiet, however it's in the trash can due to a problematic leak.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

I will never buy a Fluval. I have a 404 with which I have had so much trouble with it's weird, on the borderline of masochistic, I still have it.

I've managed to break 2 Aquastops, 3 hose lock nuts and 4-5 impellers in 5 years. The sound is that of a noisy computer but at much lower frequency, you know that hateful deep low humm that makes you go crazy.

Just plain crap.

Phew. That was a relief. I think I have a lot of hate built up for that crazy bad filter =)


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

Arrgh! I opened the cover over the impellar on my 104 and half of the shaft just fell right out. I didn't even touch it. I am thinking of heading out to the store to get an XP1. But strangely, I dropped the half of the shaft back in the magnet and it still works It doesn't even seem any louder. I am living on borrowed time here.

BTW- Did you know that Petsmart matches their online prices in store? You just need to print the webpage and bring it in with you. Now I have a reason to shop there.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Mjproost said:


> BTW- Did you know that Petsmart matches their online prices in store? You just need to print the webpage and bring it in with you. Now I have a reason to shop there.


Yes, I bought my XP3 for $99 with this method.


----------

